# Turtle found



## Kyma

Hi everyone

I found a baby turtle near a river 2 days ago i dont know the first thing about reptiles am more of a parrot person. I dont even know what species it is i tried searching on google
"turtle with yellow stripes on neck and legs"
And "turtle with yellow stripes on neck and legs and black underneath" but i got nothing 
I think that it can live in water since it was founded near a river but i am not really sure as it can also run on land. I dont even know what turtles eat so i fed it letuce am writing here because the nearest pet shop is 30 + minutes away and i want to get everything that i need in one go
Here are the pictures


----------



## Malum Argenteum

Return it to the location of capture, and let it go.

If you want to keep a pet turtle, research care requirements (housing, feeding, species choices, etc, etc), line up a vet for future medical needs, and then purchase a captive bred turtle after getting all the housing etc ready. Getting up to speed on turtle care starting from zero should be expected to take some months of research, at least. Turtles aren't among the easier reptiles to care for, generally speaking.

Some (many) species are protected in the wild; taking random reptiles out of the wild may be illegal. Taking random reptiles out of the wild without knowing exactly how to care for them and being ready to care for them and providing necessary acclimation and pathogen testing is a poor way to help ensure the longevity of a species that might otherwise have a long life in the wild.


----------



## Kyma

Just to clarify where i live there are no wild turtles so someone abadoned it. Generaly in my country there are only sea turtles I also posted on social media because i live in a small village of like 800 people so it must belong to someone. I took it because if i didnt some other animal whould probably eat it or the turtle whould have died from hunger. I even called the local vet for advise but he said he cant help me because he doesnt specialize in reptiles


----------



## Reptile girl123

Ok I got to voice myself.....I never commented on this girls post but she got a whole lot of crap from people for taking four lizards out of the wild she finally got tired of it qnd said .....something qbout going to feed them to her cat which I knew she wasn't being seriouse qbout so be carful what u say about taking animals out of the wild everyone will tell u to keep them in the wild btw after the cat thing the girl was banned lol


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Chinese Golden Thread Turtle?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Reptile girl123 said:


> Ok I got to voice myself.....I never commented on this girls post but she got a whole lot of crap from people for taking four lizards out of the wild she finally got tired of it qnd said .....something qbout going to feed them to her cat which I knew she wasn't being seriouse qbout so be carful what u say about taking animals out of the wild everyone will tell u to keep them in the wild btw after the cat thing the girl was banned lol


Well there is only one way you would know about that!

You are about to go the same way that she did.......


----------



## Reptile girl123

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Well there is only one way you would know about that!
> 
> You are about to go the same way that she did.......


What ??


----------



## Reptile girl123

Reptile girl123 said:


> What ??


Sorry I'm confused by your last statement


----------



## Debbie1962

Reptile girl123 said:


> Ok I got to voice myself.....I never commented on this girls post but she got a whole lot of crap from people for taking four lizards out of the wild she finally got tired of it qnd said .....something qbout going to feed them to her cat which I knew she wasn't being seriouse qbout so be carful what u say about taking animals out of the wild everyone will tell u to keep them in the wild btw after the cat thing the girl was banned lol


The difference here is that according to the poster there are no wild turtles where she lives and more than likely this has been someons pet which has been abandoned. Therefore they are not taking it from it's natural environment and so is acceptable to remove from it's current situation.


----------



## Reptile girl123

Debbie1962 said:


> The difference here is that according to the poster there are no wild turtles where she lives and more than likely this has been someons pet which has been abandoned. Therefore they are not taking it from it's natural environment and so is acceptable to remove from it's current situation.


I didn't even think about that you are right I apologize


----------



## Debbie1962

Reptile girl123 said:


> I didn't even think about that you are right I apologize


No worries.


----------



## Malum Argenteum

Kyma said:


> Just to clarify where i live there are no wild turtles so someone abadoned it. Generaly in my country there are only sea turtles I also posted on social media because i live in a small village of like 800 people so it must belong to someone. I took it because if i didnt some other animal whould probably eat it or the turtle whould have died from hunger. I even called the local vet for advise but he said he cant help me because he doesnt specialize in reptiles


Ah, now I understand. Unusual situation.

Best of luck in caring for it.


----------



## Malum Argenteum

Speculating here, since some info is lacking. 

The location flag next to your username seems to be the flag of Cyprus. Cyprus has one native freshwater turtle species, _Mauremys caspica rivulata__. _It happens to look remarkably like the turtle in the photos you posted.

I was unable to uncover any info on relevant laws, but in general island populations of animals have survival pressures that mainland species do not, and so even in the absence of national or local protective legislation there is additional reason to not remove specimens from the wild.

Of course, none of this is relevant if I misidentified your location or misidentified the turtle in the photo.


----------



## Sacred heart

Kyma said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I found a baby turtle near a river 2 days ago i dont know the first thing about reptiles am more of a parrot person. I dont even know what species it is i tried searching on google
> "turtle with yellow stripes on neck and legs"
> And "turtle with yellow stripes on neck and legs and black underneath" but i got nothing
> I think that it can live in water since it was founded near a river but i am not really sure as it can also run on land. I dont even know what turtles eat so i fed it letuce am writing here because the nearest pet shop is 30 + minutes away and i want to get everything that i need in one go
> Here are the pictures
> View attachment 366885
> 
> View attachment 366886
> 
> View attachment 366883
> 
> View attachment 366884


I agree with Malum. Turtles are very hard to take care of. It is also hard to find vets to treat them. I would take back where I found it. There are so many different kinds of turtles. They eat different things, require lights, etc. My turtle is almost 7 years old and caring for her has not been easy. Harder than caring for my dog. I love her but takes a lot of work. You really need information and commitment.


----------



## Sacred heart

But best of luck if you keep it. 😊


----------



## Sacred heart

Sacred heart said:


> I agree with Malum. Turtles are very hard to take care of. It is also hard to find vets to treat them. I would take back where I found it. There are so many different kinds of turtles. They eat different things, require lights, etc. My turtle is almost 7 years old and caring for her has not been easy. Harder than caring for my dog. I love her but takes a lot of work. You really need information and commitment.


----------



## SueBoyle

Agree, have seen these in Cyprus so it should be returned to the wild. Wild animals have a much better lifestyle than those in cages, tanks etc. CITES would return it to the wild if they were involved. Although not trading it’s illegal to remove animals from the wild to keep as pets. Put it back, please!


----------

